# White wood mites (pics)



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got a little something that I'd like to discuss about cleanup bugs. I found some squiggly lines on some condensation a few days ago. Of course I had a mini heart attack, I knew it was wood mites. People seem to be split 50/50 on whether or not these are useful or if you can/should keep them. My springtails are still kinda lacking on mold cleanup. But these wood mites have swarmed every damp moldy section in the viv so far. It starts with just a few clustered together and then has progressed to many of them. I've seen a huge amount of mold disappear within 3 days, and I haven't touched a spec of it. I'm going to give it a few more days/weeks to see how this goes. But so far, wood mites are totally fantastic in my vivarium! I'm not going to suggest keeping or getting rid of them until I test the situation further. (Posted here to help out some fellow newbies)

Pics of a smaller cluster of wood mites, the trails on the glass, and a few roamers.


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

Anyone who's had experience with keeping them in the vivarium, post your input/experience on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

I had them when I first set up my last build, didn't seem to affect anything, they had a little boom, then disappeared, so I just guessed that they were only temporary until whatever they fed off had depleted.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

I first noticed them in my tank within a couple weeks of planting it. The only noticeable thing that they have ever done was leave squigglely raceways in the condensation. I have never seen them in my leaf litter or my background; just the glass. As of now I would deem them harmless and unavoidable.


----------

